# Documentation - chart? diary? Excel file?



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you keep track of what you do with each batch of cheese?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I keep everything in a journal.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ha! I just eat it. if it is good I make it again if bad I don't even try it again 
of course I don't make very much cheese so no need to keep records.


----------

